# My new muscle bike



## model-a (Sep 12, 2012)

needs work.


----------



## chikessler37 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Old but Sturdy*

This bike looks old but sturdy. In fact, it was made with high quality materials for durability and flexibility. A very simple and classic type of bike that you can enjoy riding with.


----------



## model-a (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks man can't wait to get started on it.don't know if I should paint It or not guess I will see how the paint looks after I clean it up.


----------



## dosbo56 (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the "bobber" look......
Dave


----------



## krateman (Nov 4, 2012)

Who manufactured this Avenger 5? A Canadian firm?


----------



## RailRider (Nov 6, 2012)

It is made by AMF Roadmaster.


----------



## model-a (Nov 7, 2012)

*what to do with it*

What to do with it any ideas,I know it needs a banana seat and sissy bar first is a good cleaning fix the rust. Paint it or what I would love some ideas so let's hear them thank's.


----------



## RailRider (Nov 8, 2012)

I would restore it. It is a cool frame style.


----------



## krateman (Nov 12, 2012)

Did this bike come with a banana seat/sissybar? It looks like it is all original. I'd restore it to factory condition. It would be more valuable after all your hard work is over. Nice find and a rare one, as well?


----------



## model-a (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm thinking the same that would be my first restore.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 14, 2012)

That is one cool looking chain guard.


----------



## RailRider (Nov 14, 2012)

I may have an original ad for this bike I will check.


----------



## supertone (Jan 4, 2013)

*It's a AMF Avenger 5 Here's a picture*

I've seen this AMF Avenger 5 on this and other sites, it does have a banana seat. 

Supertone


----------



## ratina (Jan 4, 2013)

I would take it apart and clean/polish it real good. Its only original once


----------



## vthokies4u (Oct 30, 2014)

Just getting ready to start my preservation on  my Avenger 5 , Do you have any information on the avengers and how many years this bike was in production ...etc.. The info would be greatly appreciated. TY Ernie


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

I would just clean up and leave it the way it is. It looks like it's in pretty nice shape under the dirt. I would definitely put a Banana seat on it but other wise it's fine. One day the collectors will be going for the unrestored bikes vs the restored bikes.


----------

